
A Status Update on the MNT Reform DIY Laptop - danbolt
https://mntmn.com/media/news_md/2019-01-14-status_update_on_reform.html
======
kop316
Hello!

I like the idea behind it, but after owning a Novena, I have a couple of
concerns that I would want addressed before I would commit any funding:

\- The Novena has an i.MX6QP, and Firefox on it is all but unusable for it, as
well as libreoffice. I would personally reconsider upgrading to the i.MX8 for
a faster processor.

\- Even though the Novena was open source, it did not keep up with 4.4 or 4.9,
and had out of upstream patches for Linux. I attempted to keep up with
patches, but I stopped having time for it after some upgrades broke hardware
features on the Novena. I would want the board to %100 upstream so I knew I
wouldn't have to worry about it.

------
mntmn
Fixed the video now so it should work on iPhone / Safari.

